# Hallo benötiege Schaltung über s7 Flaschenfülleinrichtung bitte um hilfe



## Markus (6 August 2008)

also ich bekomme ja täglich massig mails vom forum.

jeden tag mailen mir ca. 5 idioten die zu doof zum lesen sind und den link in der besttigungsmail nicht klicken, dann gibts noch allerhand sonstiges gejammer. manchmal ruft auch einer an und glaubt ernsthaft das ich ihm telefonische bei seiner scheisse helfe...

heute wieder ein richtig doofes exemplar, also ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll, soll ich wirklich auf die zwei (!!!) emails antworten die er mir geschrieben hat?



> Hallo,die folgende Nachricht wurde Ihnen über das Kontaktformular des Forums SPS-Forum von ****-*** ( mailto:***@gmx.de ) geschickt.--------------------------------Schönen guten Tag ich benötiege umbediengt wenns geht heute noch ihre hilfe ich breuchte über eine Flaschenfülleinrichtung ET 705 die Fup Schaltung also wie ich es mit Siemens S7 Progrmiern kann bitte um hilfe bitte senden sie mir ihre Lösung per Email mit freundlichen Grüßen ***--------------------------------Verweisende Seite: http://www.sps-forum.de/index.phpIP-Adresse: 91.64.88.49Benutzername: UnregistriertUser-ID: 0E-Mail-Adresse: ***@gmx.de


 



> Schönen guten Tag ich breuchte um bediengt Ihre Hilfe ich breuchte für die Flaschenfülleinrichtung ET 706 die Fup Programierung ich bedanke mich im vorraus Ps. wenns geht heute noch weil ich es Morgen benötiege mit freundlichne Grüßen Heidemann-- GMX startet ShortView.de. Hier findest Du Leute mit Deinen Interessen!Jetzt dabei sein: http://www.shortview.de/wasistshortview.php?mc=sv_ext_mf@gmx


 
*WAT WILL DER?!*

wann gibt es endlich ein gesetz das es erlaubt sowas einzuschläfern?

schönen abend noch!


----------



## jabba (6 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wann gibt es endlich ein gesetz das es erlaubt sowas einzuschläfern?
> 
> schönen abend noch!


 
Diese Optione wurde vor ca 63 Jahren beendet.


Aber wir können ja vier Wochen diskutieren, den User ausschliessen, oder vieleicht nur rügen *ROFL*.


----------



## vierlagig (6 August 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> oder vieleicht nur rügen *ROFL*.



was soll der auf rügen? da muß ne kleine insel ganz weit im norden von russland aus her 

@markus: das mit seiner mail-adresse ist absicht oder?


----------



## HaDi (6 August 2008)

Ich denke, es lohnt nicht, zu antworten. Wer sowas verzapft, konsumiert zu viel illegales Zeugs und machts sowieso nicht mehr lange.
Andererseits, wenn ichs mir recht überlege: Wenn der so programmiert, wie er schreibt, dann kenne ich möglicherweise die Firma.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Markus (6 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @markus: das mit seiner mail-adresse ist absicht oder?


 
ne, dat muss nicht sein, copy&paste eben...


----------



## Flinn (6 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich bekomme ja täglich massig mails vom forum.
> 
> jeden tag mailen mir ca. 5 idioten die zu doof zum lesen sind und den link in der besttigungsmail nicht klicken, dann gibts noch allerhand sonstiges gejammer. manchmal ruft auch einer an und glaubt ernsthaft das ich ihm telefonische bei seiner scheisse helfe...
> 
> ...


 
Sehr suspekt...
Vielleicht braucht der einfach nur ein getriggertes Prioritäten Inkrement...

Näheres hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21354

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Markus (6 August 2008)

für welche braucht er die fup-schaltung denn jetzt?

für die "ET 705" oder für die "ET 706"?
also ich habe nur was für die ET 666 aber leider nur in KPOP...


----------



## Hoyt (6 August 2008)

Google antwortet auf "ET 706"  -->  http://www.tu-ilmenau.de/fakia/file.../Praktikumsanleitungen/RST1/Versuch_asg22.pdf

Also wieder einmal Hausaufgaben   !!!*ROFL*

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2008)

Interessant, ich hab vor Jahren mal mit dem Prof. von denen gesprochen (den hatte ich auch mal, aber da ging es um Feinwerktechnik), der sagte mir mir leichtem Unbill in der Stimme, "SPS?????, wir machen alles in "C"". Ich dachte mir damals "Prima, da lernen eure Leute ja echt was". Aber anscheinend können nicht mal die ganz ohne SPS ausbilden, wobei offensichtlich nicht all zu viel dabei rumkommt. 
*ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 August 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> Google antwortet auf "ET 706" --> http://www.tu-ilmenau.de/fakia/file.../Praktikumsanleitungen/RST1/Versuch_asg22.pdf
> 
> Also wieder einmal Hausaufgaben !!!*ROFL*
> 
> Gruss Hoyt


 

Damit ist ja alles gesagt.... Markus. Schick ihm dch irgendein Projekt und sag ihm das er das so abgeben kann... wurde letztes Mal mit 2+ bewertet.....

Das macht der glatt, fliegt dann von der Uni und wird nie programmieren.....
Denke dran : Du könntest der sein der seine Anlagen umbauen muss *ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2008)

Und denk mal, "Er studiert an einer deutschen Uni!!!" 
Was ist nur los mit diesem Land ???


----------



## Hermann (6 August 2008)

ich sag mal LOL dazu  

aber mit der rechtschreibung an ner uni?

unfassbar was die so alles nehmen


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> ich sag mal LOL dazu
> 
> aber mit der rechtschreibung an ner uni?
> 
> unfassbar was die so alles nehmen



Ja, genau da liegt das Problem, nehmen müssen die erstmal ALLES, wegen der Studentenzahlen. Wer zu dämlich ist, wird dann durch entsprechende Klausuren und Prüfungen rausgeprüft. Bleibt dann die Hoffnung, daß die, die übrigbleiben, was drauf haben. Aber leider trifft es häufig die Falschen, denn eines der typischen KILLERFÄCHER ist z.Bsp. Systemtheorie. Das muß nicht wirklich jeder voll beherrschen. Und auch Komplexprüfungen BWL (was so dazugehört, kenne mich da nicht so aus), sind der Hammer. Da fallen schon einmal 80% durch, aua auch für den Prof. eigentlich, weil "!!! voll versagt !!!", aber die können ja bei uns machen was sie wollen, auch Flaschenabfüllanlagen proggen lassen !


----------



## Hermann (6 August 2008)

das lustige ist ja wer stellt irgendwann mal so jemand ein?

ich würd sojemand zum teufel jagen, und wenn ich sowas in die richtung studieren sollte ich mich mit dem kram befassen....

wenn ich das nicht will studiere ich das falsche bzw sollte vllt mal gugen was die fh / uni sonst noch so anbietet


----------



## Question_mark (6 August 2008)

*Das alte Problem ..*

Hallo,



> Wer zu dämlich ist, wird dann durch entsprechende Klausuren und Prüfungen rausgeprüft.



Das Problem kennen die Profs und sorgen da schon für eine entsprechende Filterung. Der Trichter ist verdammt eng und da passen nicht viele gleichzeitig durch. In den naturwissenschaftlichen Fächer bleiben nach ein paar Semestern nicht mehr viele Studis über. Der Rest studiert danach irgendwas mit Sozi und macht schonmal vorsorglich den Taxischein 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2008)

Aber was ich nicht verstehe, im Moment ist an der Uni Ilmenau Stuso (Studentensommer), somit  eigentlich vorlesungsfreie Zeit. Wer muß da ein Praktikum machen, die Assistenten und Doktoranden zur Vorbereitung *ROFL*?


----------



## Question_mark (7 August 2008)

*Sozialwissenschaft oder Taxischein ?*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Wer muß da ein Praktikum machen, die Assistenten und Doktoranden zur Vorbereitung



Der Begriff "vorlesungsfreie Zeit" ist doch schon deutlich genug abgesteckt. Es gibt keine Vorlesungen, aber ausreichend Anforderungen an Klausuren (die u.U. darüber entscheiden können, ob Du Dir 4 Jahre oder länger den Ar..h umsonst aufgerissen hast), und für Studenten ist eigentlich die Zeit der Vorlesungen die Zeit der Erholung und die vorlesungsfreie Zeit der absolute Horror. Und meine Tochter hat vorige Woche Ihre Bachelorarbeit in chemistry science am Max-Planck-Institut nach erfolgreicher Disputation mit Bestnote bestanden, der Papa ist ganz schön stolz ... 
Und das war in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit 
Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 August 2008)

Das kann doch nur irgendwie nur ein Fake sein? Die TU Ilmenau war zumindest zu meiner Zeit die Uni, die nur die Elite nahm. Mich wollten die damals jedenfalls nicht haben  . Naja, heute nehmen die wohl jeden Trottel. In der damaligen DDR musste man sich noch für einen Studienpatz bewerben! Der heutige Staat muss dieses simple Auswahlverfahren wohl erst noch erlernen. Aber das würde die Arbeitslosenquote wieder negativ beeinflussen.... nur noch kranke Idioten und Kein Lichtblick!!!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (7 August 2008)

*das muß mal raus*

alle schimpfen auf die schlechte ausbildung, alle nur am meckern - ja, sicher, damit haben einige deutsche viel erreicht, aber oft nervt es auch einfach - wer macht denn was für den nachwuchs? wer geht bei und bildet seinen nachwuchs ordentlich aus? da gilt es schon in frühen jahren ordentlich wissen zu vermitteln, vernünftiges rohmaterial an die grundschulen zu liefern ... aber auch später - wer geht denn in die fach- und hochschulen von euch um denen mal beizubiegen, wie die welt wirklich ist, wie es da draußen in der anlage aussieht? gott, ich kann gar nicht soviel saufen wie ich kotzen möchte!

nehmt euren azubi oder praktikanten an die hand und bringt ihm was bei und wenn ihr meint nachwuchs in die welt setzen zu müssen, dann bildet ihn auch im elternhaus vernünftig aus - kann doch nicht so schwer sein, meine eltern haben es doch auch geschafft mir werte, normen, sitten und anstand zu vermitteln. QM wohl auch, denn er darf zu recht stolz sein! aber wer sich nicht für den nachwuchs interessiert, ihn gleich abschreibt oder abschreiben läßt brauch sich nicht über die mangelnde qualität jener beschweren, welche eure rente irgendwie erwirtschaften sollen ...

geht doch mal an die schulen, sagt denen wie es ist, wie es wirklich aussieht, nicht nur die lehrer werden euch dankbar sein!


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2008)

@4L

Na ja, dein Pauschalrundumschlag in allen Ehren, aber der geht ja dann wohl doch in die Hose und kann so keinesfalls stehen gelassen werden. Das, was du verlangst, ist einfach so weder umsetzbar, noch die Aufgabe, ja wen meinst du eigentlich mit "Ihr"?. Hab es sogar versucht, bin aber beim Prof., wie beschrieben, nicht gerade mit Wohlwollen behandelt worden, höflich aber ablehnend. Daß meine Tochter sicher sein kann, daß ich ihr (noch kann ichs ) in Mathe u.a. Dingen helfe ist auch klar, aber das können nun mal nicht alle Eltern leisten, und wenn es nur daran scheitert, daß sie selbst nicht unbedingt die Matheasse waren. Das unser Bildungssystem nicht besonders toll ist, liegt ja nicht an den Schülern, Lehrern und Eltern. Ich kann mich erinnern, alle 14 Tage 1 Tag irgendwo in einem Betrieb praktischen Unterricht gehabt zu haben, das hat einem wenigstens mal gezeigt, wie es später aussehen wird. Ach so, nicht zu vergessen, nach jeder Wahl kommt ein neuer Depp und meint, das Bildungswesen im Land völlig neu erfinden zu müssen, möglichst aber völlig anders, als andere Länder ringsum. 12 Jahre Abi, 13 Jahre Abi, 12 Jahre Abi, na du weißt schon...


----------



## FvE (7 August 2008)

> meine eltern haben es doch auch geschafft mir werte, normen, sitten und anstand zu vermitteln.


 
Da hat Papa 4L aber ganz schön versagt.

Gruss

FVE


----------



## johnij (7 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich bekomme ja täglich massig mails vom forum.
> 
> jeden tag mailen mir ca. 5 idioten die zu doof zum lesen sind und den link in der besttigungsmail nicht klicken, dann gibts noch allerhand sonstiges gejammer. manchmal ruft auch einer an und glaubt ernsthaft das ich ihm telefonische bei seiner scheisse helfe...
> 
> ...


 

Moin moin Forumer,

wie der Typ schreibt isttotal sch... (nicht Du Markus )
Er studiert---> er muss nachher eine Diplomarbeit schreiben---->
setzen 6

An deiner Stelle Markus würde ich ihm keine Hilfe anbieten sonderen  ihm eine Flasche in den Arsch stecken
johnij


----------



## vierlagig (7 August 2008)

@ralle: mit "ihr" sind alle gemeint, die sich angesprochen fühlen und zum bildungssystem hatte ich mich bereits geäußert ...und wieder gelöscht,da war was mit markus  ... egal, sicher hast du recht und die seiten der medallien sind manigfaltiger als es dein oder mein beitrag beschreiben können.

noch zu "eltern, die keine asse sind" - es gibt professionelle hilfe, da kann man seine kinder hinschicken

@FvE: das halt ich für ein gerücht, aber dass du das nur durch mein sein in diesem forum hier beurteilen kannst, wäre wohl auch zu viel verlangt. aber danke für den kleinen versuch des angriffs 

@johnij: und wie schreibst du?


----------



## johnij (7 August 2008)

@ %L

ich schreibe wie ein typischer Mathematiker ROFLMAO.
*In der Kürze liegt die Würze* :-D

PS: (das Symbol "--->" heißt,das führt zu.......)


johnij


----------



## RMA (7 August 2008)

Das ist irgendwas was ich nie so richtig verstanden habe. In allen anderen Länder, die ich kenne, hat man Ganztagsschule und zwar richtig Schule, nicht einfach rumsitzen oder Hausarbeiten machen nachmittags. Dazu kommen meist auch zwei oder drei Stunden Hausarbeiten zu Hause. Wieso in Deutschland geglaubt wird, dasselbe in einem halben Tag vermitteln zu können, ist mir ein Rätsel. Und nun soll das alles in 12 statt 13 Jahren gemacht werden!


----------



## FvE (7 August 2008)

> @FvE: das halt ich für ein gerücht, aber dass du das nur durch mein sein in diesem forum hier beurteilen kannst, wäre wohl auch zu viel verlangt. aber danke für den kleinen versuch des angriffs


 
Ich hoffe, für Dich und Dein Umfeld, dass Du Recht hast und in Wirklichkeit nicht so bist, wie in diesem Forum.

Gruss
FVE


----------



## vierlagig (7 August 2008)

FvE schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, für Dich und Dein Umfeld, dass Du Recht hast und in Wirklichkeit nicht so bist, wie in diesem Forum.



das ist sehr nett von dir, weitere mutmaßungen zu meiner person möchte ich mir aber verbitten, danke!


----------



## ron (7 August 2008)

Hi,

ich finde das ganz normal, als Student gestalltet man sein Studium irgendwann so effektiv wie möglich.
Am anfange habe ich noch den Stoff gelernt, nen haufen arbeit gehabt alles zu verstehen.
Im 2ten Semester hat man schon Richtung alten Klausueren gelern und im 3ten Semester dann nur noch, damit konnte man die Zeit des lernens locker um den Faktor 4-5 senken und hatte min. die selben Endergebnisse. Solange sich also an der Abfrage der Leistung nix ändert wird da nix passieren, hatten sogar Professoren da mußte man ankreuzen ob man den letzten Versuch hat *ROFL*
Aber mir war das ganz recht, ich habe mir nachher ein Semester gespart weil man gewisse Klausuren aussschließlich mit dem druchabreiten von 2-3 alten spielend bestehen konnte. Daher kopieren geht über studieren 
Aber das man dann so unverschämt ist und einen arbeitenden Markus anschreibt das der einem solche arbeit abnimmt und nicht in der lage ist bei früheren Semestern nachzufragen ist schon echt dreist. 
Gruß

Ron


----------



## seeba (7 August 2008)

ron schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde das ganz normal, als Student gestalltet man sein Studium irgendwann so effektiv wie möglich.
> Am anfange habe ich noch den Stoff gelernt, nen haufen arbeit gehabt alles zu verstehen.
> ...


Komischerweise kann ich das so nur bestätigen!


----------



## Tobi P. (7 August 2008)

Wo ist das Problem? Der Kerl will ein Programm und das möglichst schnell. Also würde ich ihm das Programm schreiben und liefern. Und anschliessend eine saftige Rechnung aufsetzen, inkl. 500%igem Aufschlag für die extrem schnelle Bearbeitung 
Wenn er nicht bezahlen will kommt halt Inkassoteam Moskau zum Einsatz 
Ich hab damals als ich noch in der Ausbildung war richtig Geld auf diese Weise verdient, jeder der zu blöd war rechtzeitig seine Schaltpläne auszuarbeiten und sie dann von mir haben wollte konnte dafür schon mal 15€ pro Plan abdrücken 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## hhbjörn (7 August 2008)

für einen fllaschenfüller sucht er das programm  ich empfehle ..


www.krones.de
www.khs.de

gruß björn


----------

